# "Klassische" Anfängertouren um Raum Rosenheim



## Eisdrache (19. Juli 2008)

Also kurz zu mir , zähle erst seit kurzem zur Bikergemeinde und hab diesen Sommer die ersten Touren absolviert . Das waren u.a. von Rosenheim aus der Dandlberg , Heuberg und heut das Spitzsteinhaus. (Touren waren von www.roberge ausgeschrieben). Gerade bei der heutigen Tour bin ich trotz ganz guter Gesamtfitness an meine Grenzen gestoßen und bei meiner besseren Hälfte auch leicht drüber weg, so das sie 30 % schieben musste,  was bei Frauen nicht gerade motivationsfördernd ist. Und das obwohl die Route laut roberge.de als leicht beschrieben worden ist(auf der Tiroler Karte wurde sie übrigens als schwer kategorisiert).  Deswegen wollte ich mal so rumfragen  , wer noch nen Tip für mich hat zwecks Einsteigertour:
Folgende Eigentschaften wären ok:
Länge: 20-40 km
Höhenmeter: 500-800 hm
Steigungen ,wenn möglich nicht am Stück (so wie heute 7 km), und nicht mehr als 15 %.
Und das ganze am besten in der größeren Umgebung Rosenheim.
Also schon mal Dank im Voraus.


P.S. der Moser Bike Guide war leider bei mienen Buchhändler vergriffen.


----------



## Monte B. (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo, ich würde Dir z.B. eine schöne Runde von Frasdorf (Lederstube) zum Zellboden, Kräuterwiese, Käseralm (Mittelstation der Hochriesbergbahn) nach Grainbach und zurück nach Frasdorf empfehlen. Du kannst Dich dann ja langsam steigern zur Frasdorfer Hütte, Riesenhütte, Feuchteck usw.
Du musst vor allem Geduld haben und dem Muskel die Zeit geben, sich an die Belastung zu gewöhnen.
Viel Spaß, ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (20. Juli 2008)

wenn du mal n bissl besser drauf bist probier mal die schwarzwandrunde:
bad feilnbach, jenbachtal, wirtsalm, unter der schwarzwand rechts rauf an eibelkopf und risskopf vorbei
zum katzenkopf. am schwarzenberg vorbei und runter zur tregleralm. von da nach nw bis zur kreisstrasse
mb22 und ueber weissenbach und talhaeusl wieder nach feilnbach.
karte: http://www.geodaten.bayern.de/BayernViewer/index.cgi?rw=4500240&hw=5289910&layer=TK&step=8

alternativ kannst du auch nach der wirtsalm nicht rechts (schwarzwand) sondern links zur 
schlossalm. dort ist aber dann ende, wenn du nicht zur rampoldalm tragen willst. dafuer kannst aber 
auch aufhoeren, wenn du nimmer magst, weil du eh den selben weg wieder runterfaehrst.
karte: http://www.geodaten.bayern.de/BayernViewer/index.cgi?rw=4501810&hw=5287830&layer=TK&step=8


----------



## tiroler1973 (21. Juli 2008)

Ich bin früher mit einem Bekannten aus Raubling im Umfeld von Raubling gefahren. Das brachte mich so weit, dass ich nach dem 3. Ausritt die Nase voll hatte. Da die meisten Touren die wir fuhren gingen in die Richtung Heuberg und so ein steiles Schwein kriegt man jenseits der Grenze selten serviert. 
Im grenznahen Bereich würde ich die Aschingeralm von Oberaudorf - Niederndorf - Ebbs fahren. Ist im Vergleich zum Heuberg einfach.
In Thiersee (nach Kiefersfelden) gibts 2 bis 3 ganz nette Runden, die auch nicht so schwer zu fahren sind, da brauchst bei deiner Kilometerangabe aber leider schon das Auto, um nach Kiefersfelden bzw. Thiersee zu kommen. Vielleicht am Wochenende. Bei Interesse einfach melden. Kannst dich auch über meine HP bei mir direkt melden.


----------



## Ricardo (21. Juli 2008)

Probier doch mal was im Chiemgau.
Wie wärs mit der Tour ins Röthelmoos ab Ruhpolding oder der Kaitelalm. Beides leichte Touren (500 bis 700 Hm überwiegend gute Wege). Evtl ginge noch die Tour von Laubau über den Staubfall ins Heutal und über die Winkelmoosalm wieder zurück (hat eine kurze Schiebetragestrecke beim Staubfall und manchmal viele Wanderer auf dem kurzen schmalen Weg beim Staubfall.

Gruß Richard


----------



## fatz (21. Juli 2008)

Ricardo schrieb:


> hat eine kurze Schiebetragestrecke beim Staubfall


kurz zu tragen ist das raufwaerts mit nichten (bin da mal runter) zumal wenn er sein maedel 
dabei hat 
zumindest hat meine runter schon gemault und die ist da recht hart im nehmen....


----------



## Ricardo (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo Fatz,
meine Frau mault auch recht schnell wenn sie das Rad tragen oder länger schieben muss. Aber bei der Tour hab ich noch nie was gehört. Ich hab ihr aber ihr Rad unter dem Staubfall durchgetragen ca. 50 m. Beim Schieben muss man sich halt etwas Zeit lassen sind ja  nur ca. 50 - 100 Hm und vielleicht 500m. Eventuell kann er ja an den steileren Stellen sein Rad vorschieben und dann ihrs holen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Juli 2008)

fatz schrieb:


> kurz zu tragen ist das raufwaerts mit nichten (bin da mal runter) zumal wenn er sein maedel
> dabei hat
> zumindest hat meine runter schon gemault und die ist da recht hart im nehmen....




 Ich hab das auch nur ganz kurz in Erinnerung. Es ist halt schmal aber sonst nicht weit oder besonders anstrengend. Ich hab nur keine Ahnung, wie man da ausweichen soll, wenn ein Wanderer entgegen kommt.


----------



## fatz (22. Juli 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich hab das auch nur ganz kurz in Erinnerung. Es ist halt schmal aber sonst nicht weit oder besonders anstrengend. Ich hab nur keine Ahnung, wie man da ausweichen soll, wenn ein Wanderer entgegen kommt.


hm! wenn ihr meint. wir sind nur runter (ist uebrigens verboten  ) und da fand ich den schiebeanteil schon fast zu hoch.

@Tofralu: schlipfgrub->schuhbraeu ist n bissl steil fuer n anfaenger oder?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Juli 2008)

Rauf ist auch verboten


----------



## fatz (22. Juli 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Rauf ist auch verboten


ach geh! sag sachen! aber schieben nicht oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisdrache (25. Juli 2008)

Also ich bin gestern von Feilnbach aus auf die Schlossalm und bis auf 500 m (direkt vor der Maier Alpe ) war das für mich ne sehr angenehme Tour. Aber schonmal danke an alle für die Tips.


----------



## fatz (28. Juli 2008)

dann probier doch mal die andere seite, an der schwarzwand vorbei. das ist soviel weiter dann auch
nicht und die steigung ist auch ok.


----------



## Eisdrache (2. August 2008)

@ fatz
Die von dir beschriebene Runde an der Schwarzwand und Tregleralm vorbei sind wir letzte Woche als Feierabendtour gefallen und meine Freundin war davon auch sehr angetan.....


----------



## LaSportiva (2. August 2008)

Ich hoffe es wurde noch nicht gepostet. 
Aber kennst du schon das Buch "Mountainbiken in den Rosenheimer Hausbergen"? Da stehen etliche leichte und mittlere Touren drin. Hab auch schon einige Touren aus diesem Buch unternommen und kann es nur empfehlen.


----------



## schossi (27. August 2008)

Vielleicht hast Du hier Glück mit dem Moser Bike Guide

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200248823925&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=010


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. August 2008)

Wer kauft so ne abgefingerte alte Schwarte um  75,-. Nicht einmal dann, wenn ich so was sammeln würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (28. August 2008)

ja shit! mir stinkt auch, dass ich mir nicht vorn paar jahren die ganze packung gekauft hab. waer eine gute
geldanlage gewesen.....


----------

